# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " ريمي " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

_حلا_

_مشرفة منتدى الكراميش ..._ 


_ضيفتنا الجديده على كرسي الاعتراف ..._ 


_نور الكرسي يا حلا ... احلى كرسي رح يكون بوجودك ...._

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا حلا 

نور الكرسي

----------


## غسان

_طبعا شكرا دموع الورد كان الكرسي اكثر من رائع بوجودك ... اجابات مميزه جدا ..._  :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_مساء الخير حلا او صباح الخير ..._ 

_اهلا فيكي على الكرسي ... نور بوجودك ..._ 


_اول شي عرفينا على حالك ..؟؟ هويتك الشخصيه ..؟؟؟_ 

_شو اسم مدرستك ..؟؟؟ بتحبيها .؟؟؟_ 

_كيف كان الصف الرابع ..؟؟؟ وكيف استعدادك للصف الخامس ..؟؟_

_شو هوه احلى حلم بحياتك ..؟؟؟_ 

_شو ناويه تدرسي بس تكملي توجيهي ان شاء الله ..؟؟ بأي جامعه .؟؟؟_ 

_منتدى الكراميش شو رأيك فيه ..؟؟؟_ 

_شو احلى خبر سمعتيه في حياتك ..؟؟_ 


_اختاري واحد من هذول ..؟؟؟_ 

_مها .. سوسن .. دعاء .._ 

_احمر .. ازرق .. اسود .._ 

_  _ 

_سالي .. توم وجيري .. كونان .. عدنان ولينا_ 


_بتعرفي تلعبي واكا واكا ..؟؟؟؟_ 

_مين اكثر عضو بتحبيه بالمنتدى ..؟؟؟_ 

_مين اكثر حد لفت انتباهك بالمنتدى ..؟؟_ 

_مين اكثر حد مشاغب بالمنتدى ..؟؟_ 

_مين اكثر حد دمه خفيف بالمنتدى .؟؟_ 

_مين اكثر حد صحبه معه بالمنتدى .؟؟_

_كلمه بتوجيهيها ل ...._ 

_سوسن_ 
_مها_ 
_عمار_ 
_محمد قسايمه_
_ميرفا_
_عباده_ 
_زهرة التوليب_ 
_احمد الزعبي_
_دموع الورد_
_محمد العزام_
_دليله_ 
_المتميزه_
_غسان_ 


_اخر سؤال ... بعدك زعلانه مني .؟؟؟_

----------


## دموع الورد

> _طبعا شكرا دموع الورد كان الكرسي اكثر من رائع بوجودك ... اجابات مميزه جدا ..._


شكرا غسان وانا اكيد استمتعت معكم

اهلا حلول نور الكرسي :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## odali4ever

لو كنتي مدير العام 
ايش اول حاجة ضيفها و تغيروها في المنتدى

----------


## دليلة

أهلا وسهلا بحلا نور الكرسي راجعت لك حبيبتي خليكي مرتاحة

----------


## ريمي

> _مساء الخير حلا او صباح الخير ..._ 
> 
> _اهلا فيكي على الكرسي ... نور بوجودك ..._  
> 
> _اول شي عرفينا على حالك ..؟؟ هويتك الشخصيه ..؟؟؟_  انا عمري تسعة ولدة في جرش وكان التاريخ 03\11\1999
> 
> هوايتي اني اصير مصممة ازياء [FONT=Tahoma][/F] 
> _شو اسم مدرستك ..؟؟؟ بتحبيها .؟؟؟فاطمة الزهراء\انا مابحبها عشام مديرتها زي العما والله HG._
> 
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

شكرا

----------


## ريمي

> لو كنتي مدير العام 
> ايش اول حاجة ضيفها و تغيروها في المنتدى


مابعرف :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]حلا يا حلا 
جبتلك كمشة اسئلة هيك على السريع 
- شو اسم اعز صاحبة عندك ؟
- شلتك .... كم عدد افرادها ؟؟ وشو اسمائهم ؟
- شو اكتر برنامج تلفزيوني بتحبي ؟ 
- شو اكتر مسلسل بتحبيه ؟ 
- شو اكتر اطفال بتحبيه ؟ 
- حلم حياتك ؟ 
- شو اكتر اشي بعصبك  :Db465236ff: ؟
- اكتر شغلة بتحبي تشتغليها في البيت  :Db465236ff:  ؟
- اكتر اشي بقهرك مني   :Db465236ff:  ؟
- اكتر خالة بتحبيها وليش ؟[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووول 

يا ويلك من اسئلتي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## "أيهــــم البحــــر"

السلام عليكم...
منوره الشسمو اخت دموع الورد  :Smile: 
عندي أكم سؤال اذا سمحتي ردي عليهم واذا ما بدك.... ردي كمان !!!
1- انا عضو جديد.....لو طلبت منك ان تعطيني لمحة سريعه عن منتديات الحصن... ماذا ستقولي؟؟
2- ما رأيك بمقولة "ان الرجل أقوى من المرأة في اي علاقة عاطفية"؟؟
3- هل تجيدين كتابة الشعر والخواطر؟؟ وعن ماذا تحبي ان تكتبي؟؟
4- الحب...الصداقة...العائلة.....الدراسة....العمل.... رتبي هذه الكلمات حسب اولويتها بالنسبة لك؟؟

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق

----------


## ريمي

> [align=center]حلا يا حلا 
> جبتلك كمشة اسئلة هيك على السريع 
> - شو اسم اعز صاحبة عندك ؟حلا
> - شلتك .... كم عدد افرادها ؟؟ 5وشو اسمائهم ؟حلا\ ايمان\محمد
> - شو اكتر برنامج تلفزيوني بتحبي ؟بحب السيما
> - شو اكتر مسلسل بتحبيه ؟ جامعة المشاغبين  
> 
> - شو اكتر اطفال بتحبيه ؟  الطاقة الزرقاء
> - حلم حياتك ؟ اني اصير مصممة ازياء 
> ...


 كافي خالة معينة 
شكرا

----------


## ريمي

> السلام عليكم...
> منوره الشسمو اخت دموع الورد 
> عندي أكم سؤال اذا سمحتي ردي عليهم واذا ما بدك.... ردي كمان !!!
> 1- انا عضو جديد.....لو طلبت منك ان تعطيني لمحة سريعه عن منتديات الحصن... ماذا ستقولي؟؟
> 2- ما رأيك بمقولة "ان الرجل أقوى من المرأة في اي علاقة عاطفية"؟؟
> 3- هل تجيدين كتابة الشعر والخواطر؟؟ وعن ماذا تحبي ان تكتبي؟؟
> 4- الحب...الصداقة...العائلة.....الدراسة....العمل.... رتبي هذه الكلمات حسب اولويتها بالنسبة لك؟؟
> 
> شكرا لك وبالتوفيق


انا على الكرسي

احم ........احم .............احم ...........احم....................احم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا حلا , نورتي كرسي الاعتراف ..

رح اتركك مع الاسئله وان شاء الله تكون اسئله لطيفه خفيفه  :Smile: 

1- كم عدد صحباتك؟
2- شو هو اكثر كرتون بتحبيه ؟ ( انا احيانا بحضر الجاسوسات  :Db465236ff: )
3- اكثر قناه بتحبها حلا ؟
4- اذا في بنت ما بتحبيها وهي بتظل تحكي معك كثير وانتي بدك تخلصي منها , بتروحي بتحكي الها لا تحكي معي او بتتحملي؟
5- شو رأيك بالمنتدى ؟ وشو انتقاداتك تجاه المنتدى بشكل عام ؟
6- حلا بتحب يدلعوها ولا ينادوها باسمها ؟
7- اكثر اكله بتحبيها و اكثر اكله بتكرهيها؟
8- كلمة لمها وكمله لسوسن , شو بتوجه الهم حلا ؟
9-  كلمه لحسان وكلمه لغسان شو بتوجه  الهم حلا؟ 

ما بدي اكثر اسئلتي, وشكرا على الاجابه سلفا  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

مرحبا حبيبتي حلا

حلا انتي بتعرفي تطبخي  ؟

بتساعدي ماما بشغل البيت ؟

مها بتزعلك ولا انتي بتزعليها ؟


اتمنى ماكون تقلت عليكي 
تحياتي ابله دليلة  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

مرحبا حلول
كيفك؟؟
  بسم الله نبدا:
 الأمنية اللي تتمنياها ... ؟
  شو أصعب المواقف اللي مريتي بها ؟
 هل ندمت فحياتكِ على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ 
ما رأيكِ بهذه الكلمات ..
 الخيانة ..
 المرأه..
 الصداقة ..
 النميمة ..
 النفاق ..



 * لمن تهدي :

 وردة حمراء ؟

 بسمة الم ؟

 نظرة عتاب؟

 وردة بيضاء ؟

 همسة عتاب؟


 كلمة شكر؟

 * ماذا يعني لكِ منتدى الحصن؟؟

 * اي الاعضاء ( شباب و بنات) ترينه :

 مبدع؟

 هادئ؟ 

 مشاكس 

 نشيط؟

 محبوب؟


 * ما هوالموقف الذي تتمنى لو انه يتكرر؟

 _ وأخيراً كلمة توجهها لأعضاءالنتدى؟

----------


## ريمي

> اهلا وسهلا حلا , نورتي كرسي الاعتراف ..
> 
> رح اتركك مع الاسئله وان شاء الله تكون اسئله لطيفه خفيفه 
> 
> 1- كم عدد صحباتك؟لايعدون ولا يقدرون 
> 2- شو هو اكثر كرتون بتحبيه ؟ سالي( انا احيانا بحضر الجاسوسات )
> 3- اكثر قناه بتحبها حلا ؟سبيستون
> 4- اذا في بنت ما بتحبيها وهي بتظل تحكي معك كثير وانتي بدك تخلصي منها , بتروحي بتحكي الها لا تحكي معي او بتتحملي؟بحكي اول اشي لماما مشان تحل عني بعديناذا مانفذت بحكيلها اناامابدي احكي معاكي تركيني بحالي 
> 5- شو رأيك بالمنتدى ؟متطور وشو انتقاداتك تجاه المنتدى بشكل عامالاعضاء مسلين(اله لايسامح ال
> ...


الشكر الكبير على الاسئلة

----------


## ريمي

> مرحبا حلول
> كيفك؟؟
>   بسم الله نبدا:
>  الأمنية اللي تتمنياها ... ؟اني اصير مصممة ازياء
>   شو أصعب المواقف اللي مريتي بها ؟مش مذكر
>  هل ندمت فحياتكِ على شي معيّــن ؟؟؟ اكيدددددددددددددددددددد
> ما رأيكِ بهذه الكلمات ..
>  الخيانة ..مااصعبها ومثال على هذا الصديقات
>  المرأه..=الام برقتها وعطفها 
> ...


اكتبولي اسئلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

> مرحبا حبيبتي حلا
> 
> حلا انتي بتعرفي تطبخي  ؟لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الاء
> مرات بعرف الف دوالي
> 
> بتساعدي ماما بشغل البيت ؟البيت كله عليييييييييي كل يوم الهم المطبخخخخ
> 
> مها بتزعلك ولا انتي بتزعليها ؟
> كله بكله انا بزعلها وهي بتزعلني وانا اكتر وحدةبزعلها(ههههههههههه)
> ...


شكرا لعى الاسئة دليلة وعلى الكرسي

----------


## شمعة امل

مرحبا حلا 
والله نور الكرسي بوجودك  :Icon31: 
1/ اسمك كتيييييير حلو . لكن اذا طلبوا منك تغيريه شو هو الاسم اللي تختاريه ؟
2/ شو اكتر مكان بتحبي تروحيلوا ؟
3/لو خيروك بين جلسه على النت والخروج من البيت ايهما تختاري ؟
4/لو طلع لك المصباح السحري وطلب منك تتمني امنيه شو هي الامنية اللي تتمنيها ؟
5/صفي نفسك بكلمات بسيطة 
6/شو بيعنيلك منتدى الكراميش ؟ 
7/لو كان بيدك تغير شيء بالدنيا شو رح تغيري ؟؟

بتمنى انو ما كون طولت عليكي حلا   :Icon31:

----------


## ريمي

> مرحبا حلا 
> والله نور الكرسي بوجودك 
> 1/ اسمك كتيييييير حلو . لكن اذا طلبوا منك تغيريه شو هو الاسم اللي تختاريه ؟دانة
> 2/ شو اكتر مكان بتحبي تروحيلوا ؟كل الاماكن وخاصة عمان
> 3/لو خيروك بين جلسه على النت والخروج من البيت ايهما تختاري ؟الخروج من البيت
> 4/لو طلع لك المصباح السحري وطلب منك تتمني امنيه شو هي الامنية اللي تتمنيها ؟اني اصير مصممة ازياء
> 5/صفي نفسك بكلمات بسيطة انا حلى انولدت في جش عمري 10 اولدت شعر 11 بتاريخ 30\11\1999
> 6/شو بيعنيلك منتدى الكراميش ؟ انا بعمل عليه تعديلات ولحد البان مش عارف شو بيعنيلي
> 7/لو كان بيدك تغير شيء بالدنيا شو رح تغيري ؟؟الله واعلم
> ...


شكرا الك على الاسئلة

----------


## ريمي

وين الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

س1 كيف حالك ؟

س2 شواخبار الكرسي معك؟

س3 :  حلا شو شعورك وانتي اليوم في كرسي الاعتراف ؟
س4 اذكري قصة حياتك في موجز يتضمن خمسه عشر صفحه على الاقل؟ :Db465236ff: 

س5:_ هل تغششي اصحابك  بالمدرسة؟؟؟_ 

س6:_شو أصعب المواقف اللي مريتي بها بالمدرسة؟_

_س7:_ من اعز عضو لك في المنتدى؟

س8:عضو تحسين انه واثق من نفسه ؟

س9:دمعة سقطت من عينك ؟؟ من كان سببها؟؟

س10:شو هي* امنيتك ؟؟*

----------


## ريمي

> س1 كيف حالك ؟ الحمد لله 
> 
> س2 شواخبار الكرسي معك؟الحمد لله 
> 
> 
> س3 :  حلا شو شعورك وانتي اليوم في كرسي الاعتراف ؟ مصدومةةة
> س4 اذكري قصة حياتك في موجز يتضمن خمسه عشر صفحه على الاقل؟  انا اسمي حلا ولدت في شهر 11  والتاريخ هو 30\11\1999   اول روضة دخلتها روضة السوسنة وماطلعت منها ابا بعدين على مدرسة فاطنة الزهرء ومنت في الصف الاول أ لحد الرابع أ
> 
> س5:_ هل تغششي اصحابك  بالمدرسة؟؟؟_  yes
> ...


 انس اصير مصممة ازياء 

شكرا على الأسئلة

----------


## ابو عوده

هاو ار يو  حلا 
بدي اسئلك كم سؤال وان شاء الله نكون خفيفن على قلبك.... :Smile:  :Smile: 
*شو اللقب الي بتحبي الناس تناديكي فيه؟؟؟؟*

*قرار اتخذتيه وندمانه عليه ؟* 
*خبر افرحك ؟
بيت شعر ترددينه دائما ؟*
*اجمل اسم نسائي تحبينه ؟
اجمل اسم رجالي ؟*
*عطرك المفضل ؟ 
اكتر موضوع شدك في المنتدي؟؟؟؟*
*ماهي الميزه التي تملكينها ولا يعرفها معظم الناس عنك؟
لوكانوا سيعملون من قصة حياتك فيلم .. ماذا سيكون عنوانه؟*

من هو مطربك المفضل..؟
*اذا تمكنت ان تغيري  شيء تم تربيتك عليه .. ماذا ستغيري؟* 
*لديك ثلاثة اختيارات لأفضل ثلاثة اعضاء نشيطين ، فمن ستختاري ؟*

 كنت في برنامج من سيربح المليون واحتجتي  تتصلي بصديق من ستختاري  من الاعضاء؟ 
 غرق المنتدى ومعكى قارب لايحمل الاثلاثة اشخاص من ستختاري من اعضاء المنتدى؟ 

من هو كاتم اسرارك؟ 
ما هو اكثر يوم تحبيه في الاسبوع؟

وانا اسف اذا طولت عليكي بالاسئله

----------


## ريمي

> هاو ار يو  حلا 
> بدي اسئلك كم سؤال وان شاء الله نكون خفيفن على قلبك....
> *شو اللقب الي بتحبي الناس تناديكي فيه؟؟؟؟*مافي شئ معين 
> 
> *قرار اتخذتيه وندمانه عليه ؟ كثير من القرارات* 
> *خبر افرحك ؟ نجاح اخواتي في التواجيهي 
> بيت شعر ترددينه دائما ؟* بلادي الحبيبة ارض العضاء يمينا سنبقى لها اوفياء نصون ثراها ونحمي حما ها ونرعى سماها ونعلي الوا لالا فسلمي الا فسلمي لها وابسي فأنت الضياء وانت الجما بوحداتنا بوحدتنا نشيد الغناء ويبقى حمانا حمى الوفياء 
> *اجمل اسم نسائي تحبينه ؟ ماجدة 
> اجمل اسم رجالي ؟*
> ...


شكرا على الاسئلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلا انتي روعة مواضيعك حلوة كتير 

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا الك ممكن تكتبلي اسئلة
 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## احساس المطر

مرحبا حلا ...شو اكتر شي بتحبيه بالدنيا ..بتساعدي اهلك ولا لا بالشغل .. شو عملتي بالعطله ..وشو مكان نفسك تزوريه ..مين قدوتك بالحياه ..شو اكتر لون بتحبيه ...اكتر الاعضاء مميز بنظرك ...شو اشياء ناويه تعمليها في منتدى الكراميش .. مين اكتر عضوه صاحبتك ...وشو بتكرهي في المنتدى  وفي الدنيا ...كلمه بتوجيهها الي ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_كيفك حلا ..._  

_لو معك ورقه وقلم شو راح تكتبي عليها_ 
_شخص ما بتحكيلو لأ لو شو ما حكي او عمل_  
_صفات تكرهيها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهيه في الحياة ؟؟؟_ 
_ما هو الشيء الذي تخافين منه؟_ 
_حمامة زاجل إستـــقرت على نافــذتـــكـ تـــحمل رسالـــة من مجهــــــــــــــول فممن تتمنـــــــــــــي أن تكــــــــون...؟؟_  
_بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟_  
_أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتـــــــــــــيــــــــه...؟؟_  
_من هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياة ؟_ 
_هل تجدين نفسك الفتاة المثالية بجميع المقاييس ؟؟_ 
_ماهي ايجابياتك وماهي سلبياتك بوجهة نظرك؟_ 

_اكملي الفراغ .. ولا تكتبي الكل .. بدي اسماء .._  
_عضو محبوب....._

_عضو عصبي....._ 
_عضو ما حبيته........_ 
_عضو واثق من نفسه........_ 
_عضو داخل مزاجك......._ 
_عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........_  
_عضو رياضي ..................._ 

_بأي يد بتلبسي الساعة؟_ 
_بتلبسي نظارات شمسية؟_ 
_كم طولك و وزنك؟_ 
_شو اكتر اكلة بتحبيها؟_ 
_شو هي اجمل اغنية بتحبي تسمعيها؟_ 
_كم عمرك بالضبط؟_ 
_ايش لون الورد الي بتفضليه؟_ 
_اكثر طبخة ما بتحبيها؟_ 
_اكثر قناة بتحبي تشوفيها على التلفزيون؟_

----------


## ريمي

[QUOTE=احساس المطر;262034]مرحبا حلا ...شو اكتر شي بتحبيه بالدنيا ..    اشياء الكثير لا تقدر ولا تعد بتساعدي اهلك ولا لا بالشغل ..اكيد مهي كانت كل يوم الدار علييييييييي شو عملتي بالعطله ..وشو مكان نفسك تزوريه ..اشياء كتير مكان تقسي ازوره او ارجع عليه وهو فلسطين ن قدوتك بالحياه ..  مافي حد معين شم  شو اكتر لون بتحبيه ...ازهرييييييييييييييي كتر الاعضاء مميز بنظرك ناس كتير ...شو اشياء ناويه تعمليها في منتدى الكراميش .. اصلا منتدى الكراميش معفن ولا حد مهتم فيه وانا راح ازبطه  مين اكتر عضوه صاحبتك زهرة المطر ...وشو بتكرهي في المنتدى  وفي الدنيا  اشياء كتتيررررررررررررررر ...كلمه بتوجيهها الي ... :SnipeR (62): [/QUOTE  ]   شكرا على الاسئلة ياحلا

----------


## ريمي

كيفك حلا ... الحمد لله 


لو معك ورقه وقلم شو راح تكتبي عليها  اشياء كتير 

شخص ما بتحكيلو لأ لو شو ما حكي او عمل ماما+بابا

صفات تكرهيها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهيه في الحياة ؟؟؟ كل أشي (الصداقةالفاشلة والكذابة)

ما هو الشيء الذي تخافين منه؟ الصروصور وكمان ال حياية والام 44 

حمامة زاجل إستـــقرت على نافــذتـــكـ تـــحمل رسالـــة من مجهــــــــــــــول فممن تتمنـــــــــــــي أن تكــــــــون...؟؟ شخص عزيز على قلبي 

بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟ لماما+وبابا 

أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتـــــــــــــيــــــــه...؟؟  اخبار كتييرا 

من هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياة ؟ مافي حدمعين 

هل تجدين نفسك الفتاة المثالية بجميع المقاييس ؟؟  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالا(لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا)

ماهي ايجابياتك وماهي سلبياتك بوجهة نظرك؟  ايجابياتك ولا شي =سلبياتك


اكملي الفراغ .. ولا تكتبي الكل .. بدي اسماء ..

عضو محبوب..... زهرة المطر 


عضو عصبي..... غسان وحسان 

عضو ما حبيته........ محمد حورية 

عضو واثق من نفسه........ مرات محمد قسايمة 

عضو داخل مزاجك....... انت واخوك  

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ محمد قسايمة 

عضو رياضي ................... انت 


بأي يد بتلبسي الساعة؟ الشامال 

بتلبسي نظارات شمسية؟ مرات 

كم طولك و وزنك؟ اله واعلم 

شو اكتر اكلة بتحبيها؟ ملوخية اكتر من الدوالي 

شو هي اجمل اغنية بتحبي تسمعيها؟ حبيبي ياعاشق وسدينا الشوارع لتامر 

كم عمرك بالضبط؟ 10

ايش لون الورد الي بتفضليه؟ زهرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

اكثر طبخة ما بتحبيها؟ بامية 

اكثر قناة بتحبي تشوفيها على التلفزيون؟ موليدي 
 ثانكس

----------


## غسان

شكرا على الاجابات الحلوه حلا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا يا حلولتي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مرحبا حلا 

حلا لو اعطوكي مجال تغيري اسمك 
شو الاسم يلي بتختاريه ؟ 

حلا شو حابه تسمي ابنك ؟ 

شو حابه تسمي بنتك ؟ 

مين اكثر مشرف نشيط بالمنتدى ؟ 

تحياتي

----------


## مجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Icon15:

----------


## مجدي

لا مش طبيعيين بالمرة  ..................................................  ....

----------


## مجدي

عندي سؤال مهم كثيييييييييييييييير بالنسبة الي وبدي واحد يجاوبني عليه. :Smile: (سؤال عاطفي وليس اداري) وشكرا

----------


## مجدي

شوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو        ما في حدا يرد عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أنا عندي إلك سؤال شخصي اشوي ..

بتقرب حضرتك لميرنا شي .. لانه لو بتقربلها وتصيروا اثنين هيك نظامكم بالمنتدى مصيبه  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
انا ما بتحمل  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
[/align]

----------


## ميرنا

> لا مش طبيعيين بالمرة  ..................................................  ....


صح  :Icon15:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أي والله بتقربوا لبعض  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> شوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ما في حدا يرد عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  شو السؤال ؟؟

----------


## ريمي

> مرحبا حلا 
> 
> حلا لو اعطوكي مجال تغيري اسمك 
> شو الاسم يلي بتختاريه ؟  رامه
> 
> حلا شو حابه تسمي ابنك ؟ نعمان 
> 
> شو حابه تسمي بنتك ؟ سالي 
> 
> ...


شكرا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
نعمان يا حلا .. نعمان يا أم نعمان  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
>   
> نعمان يا حلا .. نعمان يا أم نعمان 
> [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

ما في ضيف جديد؟؟

----------

